
Modern Lisp (with support for concurrency) based on Java Virtual Machine - riobard
http://clojure.sourceforge.net/rationale.html
======
davidw
BTW, he'll be speaking in NYC on Tuesday:

[http://groups.google.com/group/jvm-
languages/browse_thread/t...](http://groups.google.com/group/jvm-
languages/browse_thread/thread/2a84a48130a89dd5?hl=en)

------
simen
So modern it makes you do the compiler's job of marking your tail calls.

~~~
amalcon
Without looking too deeply into it, this might be due to a limitation in the
JVM: it has no "tail call" instruction (Sun's claim is that it would mess with
the security manager, though the workaround for this is pretty obvious), so
this Lisp probably has to use an exception trampoline, which imposes a
significant performance penalty. So, it was probably made manual to give the
developer a choice.

It doesn't make it any _better_ , per se, but that's probably why it's like
that.

